# Why won't my chickens eat black beetles?



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

I thought chickens supposedly eat all kinds of bugs. They don't touch these guys:


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chickens know instinctively what to leave alone. I have to think they know those things are not something to mess with.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Those beetles are probably something they find harder to eat or digest.. Mine wouldn't eat those neither. Mine usually don't eat any kinds of beetles.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Some beetles can give off a foul odor or taste; birds soon learn to leave them alone.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Some beetles can give off a foul odor or taste; birds soon learn to leave them alone.


Yep, true.


----------

